# [شَدِدْنِِي رَبْيْ قَوْيِنِيِْ]



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*
؛،؛

وْأْنْتْ أْحْبَبَتَنِيِ يَاَرَبْ..

وَمِنْ فَيْضِ عَطَاَيَاَكَ صِرْتَ تُعْطِيِنِيْ..

فِىْ وَقْتٌ كُنْتُ أْرْتَجِفْ..

كُنْتَ اْلْمُمْسِكَ بِيَمِيِنِيْ..

أْنْيِ أْلْيْكَ يَسُوُعِيْ أْعْتَرِفْ..

لَيْسَ غَيْرُكَ فِىْ اْلْدُنْيَاَ يُبٍقِيِنْيْ..

كُنْتُ أْنَاَ بِاْلْحَقِ مَيْتْ..

وْأْنْتَ صُلِبْتَ لِتُحْيِنِيْ..

ِأِمْنَحْنِيْ رَبْيِ حَمْلُ صَلِيِبِيْ،،

وْأْنْ كَاَنَ حَمْلُهُ يُشْقِيِنْيْ..

لَيْسَ مَعَكَ يَسُوُعِيْ شَقَاَءَْ..

مِنْ مَاَءِ اْلْرَاَحَةِ تَرْوُيِنِيْ..

كُنْ يَسُوُعِيْ لِرُوُحِيِ طَبِيِبِيْ..

مَنْ غَيْرُكَ رَبْيْ شَاَفِيِنْيِ..

اْنْتْ تُشَاَهِدْ رُوُحِيْ تَبْكِيْ..

دَعْهَاَ يَسُوُعِيْ تَفْيْضُ وَتَحْكِيْ..

أْنْ اْرْاْدَتْيْ صَاَرْتْ مِلْكِيْ..

وَخَلْفُكَ قَدَمِيْ حَيْثُ أْسْيِرْ..

خُذْنِيْ رَبْيْ حَيْثُ اْلْسُكُوُنْ..

قَلْبِيْ دَوْمَاً مَعَكَ يَكُوُنْ..

أْنْتَ رَبْيْ يَسُوُعِيْ حَنُوُنْ..


صَيْرْنِيْ مِثْلَكْ ْفَأْصِيْرْ

أِنْصِتْ رَبْيِ إِلْيْ صَلَوَاَتِيْ..

دَبِرْ يَسُوُعِيْ كُلَ حَيَاَتِيْ...

تَدْبِِيِرُكَ خَيْرُ اْلْتَدْبِيِرْ

أِفْتَقِدْ يَاَرَبْيْ إِِخْوَهْ..

هُمْ كَثِيِرَاً يَفْتَقِدُوُنِيْ..

أِفْتَقِدْنَاَ يَسُوُعِيْ عِنْدَكْ..

حَيْثُ اْلْرَبِ رُوُحِيْ تَكُوُنِيْ

أْنْتَ تَسْمَعْ وَجَعُ اْلْرُوُحْ..

دُوُنَ أْنْ تَحْكِيْ وَتَبُوُحْ

أِشْفِيْ يَسُوُعِيْ لَنَاَ ْأْوْجَاَعْ..

اْنْتَ طَبِيِبِيْ فِيِكَ يَقِيِنْيْ

أِجْمَعْ رِبْيِ بِجَمْعِ اْلْمَحَبْهَ..

نَجْمُكَ بِسَمَاَئِيْ يَهْدِيِنِيْ

وَأَمْنَحْنَا َرْبيْ اْلْخَلَاَصْ

شَدْدْنِيْ رَبْيْ قَوُيِنِيْ

؛،؛
​*


----------



## sparrow (19 نوفمبر 2013)

امين يارب مناجاه جميله
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 نوفمبر 2013)

اللة 
ممتازة الكلمات 
والقوافي 
الرب يباركك ويقويك 
تستاهل مليون تقييم 
شكرا لدعوتك لي 
​


----------



## النهيسى (19 نوفمبر 2013)

آمين
شكرا 
جميله جدا جدا جدا​


----------



## bent el noor (19 نوفمبر 2013)

امين يارب
شددتى ربى قوينى
ميرسي لكلماتك المعزية 
كفايه ان الواحد ياخدها يصليها انهاردة قبل النوم  .... صلاه جميله فعلا 
ميرسي اخى المبارك ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك ويبارك فى وزنتك


----------



## sherihan81 (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*كلمات جميلة جداً...
الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (19 نوفمبر 2013)

أمين 
صلاة جميلة


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*تأمل  وأبداع بكلمات بديعة في رسم صورة  بحروف من*
* ذهب بين السيد الملك المخلص وأبنه المحب*
*تسلم ايدك أخي العزيز المبدع *
*شكراً جزيلاً أخي الطيب للكلمات الرائعة** والجميلة جداً تحياتي وأحترامي *
*والرب معك دائماً يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك والمباركة  *
* وربنا يحفظك ويحميك ويفرح قلبك ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... *
*والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح*
* دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​


----------



## candy shop (19 نوفمبر 2013)

امين 
كلمات اكتر من رائعه 
تسلم ايدك يا غالى 
ربنا يباركك 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2013)

امييييين

الكلمات عميقة جدا وجميله
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## اليعازر (19 نوفمبر 2013)

آمين
كلمات جميلة نابعة من نفس تههيم في محبة الرب.

.


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*مشاعر قلب عرف الطريق والحق والحياة

المسيح يباركك*​


----------



## kawasaki (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*امين يارب امين *​


----------



## روزا فكري (19 نوفمبر 2013)

كلمات وصلاه اكثر من رائعه 
رينا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mary naeem (19 نوفمبر 2013)

جميلة جدا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +ماريا+ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

امين صلاه جميله 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*امين يارب صلاة جميلة 
تسلم ايدك وتعيش وتصلى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 نوفمبر 2013)

> خُذْنِيْ رَبْيْ حَيْثُ اْلْسُكُوُنْ..
> 
> قَلْبِيْ دَوْمَاً مَعَكَ يَكُوُنْ..
> 
> أْنْتَ رَبْيْ يَسُوُعِيْ حَنُوُنْ..


 فعلا رائعه -- مناجاه جميله جدا تسلم يدك و يسلم قلبك الجميل الى بيحب الرب 
الرب يباكك كريس و يبارك حياتك


----------



## AdmanTios (20 نوفمبر 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *
> 
> أْنْيِ أْلْيْكَ يَسُوُعِيْ أْعْتَرِفْ..
> 
> ...



*سلمت يمينك أخي الحبيب
كلمات و تأمُل و رجاء بمنتهي الروعة
نعم ليس لنا رجاء يُبقينا سوي شخص
رب المجد من أحبنا و يزال يُحبنا ....

خالص الشكر للدعوة بالمُشاركة
و نوال بركة العمل و كل عمل صالح
يُمجد أسم رب القوات القدوس*


----------



## Bent el Massih (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*آمــــــــــين يارب
كلمات رائعه
تسلم ايدك اخي الغالي
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 نوفمبر 2013)

كلمات غى غاية الروعة والجمال
الرب يباركك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*تَدْبِِيِرُكَ خَيْرُ اْلْتَدْبِيِرْ

أِفْتَقِدْ يَاَرَبْيْ إِِخْوَهْ..

هُمْ كَثِيِرَاً يَفْتَقِدُوُنِيْ..

أِفْتَقِدْنَاَ يَسُوُعِيْ عِنْدَكْ..

حَيْثُ اْلْرَبِ رُوُحِيْ تَكُوُنِيْ

أْنْتَ تَسْمَعْ وَجَعُ اْلْرُوُحْ..

دُوُنَ أْنْ تَحْكِيْ وَتَبُوُحْ

أِشْفِيْ يَسُوُعِيْ لَنَاَ ْأْوْجَاَعْ..

اْنْتَ طَبِيِبِيْ فِيِكَ يَقِيِنْيْ



تحفة بجد 
*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

الرب يبارك ارواحكم جميعا أخوتي الأحباب..ويعطيكم بحسب غني مجده الفائق..

أمين أمين

؛،؛​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 نوفمبر 2013)

من غير كلام 
رووووووووووعه اكييييييد
تسلم ايديك كريس
ربنا يفرح قلبك ياغالي 
​


----------



## zama (21 نوفمبر 2013)

قلم جميل ..


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

الرب يبارك روحكم وحياتكم ويعطيكم نعمه فوق نعمه 

آمين آمين

؛،؛*​


----------

